# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  [CC3] 7 png Magic Circle Symbol Pack 1

## Robbie

I just spent the evening making some magic circles for my map.  Thought I'd share them with you all.

The first and second one is based on the one often seen in Dungeon Magazine on the maps of mystery.

The seventh one is based on the alchemical circle from Guild Wars.

The rest are all original (takes on 5 and 6 point stars)

I built them all in vari-color with 3 resolution levels (HI, LO, VL).  The first 6 are actually 3...one with magical lettering, one without.  The seventh one does not have a non-lettered version.

Click here to download the symbol pack (1.9 Mb)

----------


## Robbie

By the way...I will definitely be making more...and I still plan on doing a conversion of many of the Key of Solomon images into a symbol set.

----------


## RPMiller

These ROCK!   :Cool:   Thank you for sharing!!

----------


## Talamar

Great stuff
thanks

----------


## CC_JAR

Just wondering, how much do you know of the real circles, or of Solomon for that matter?

not really cartography, but you've caught my interest..

----------


## Steel General

I'm not a CC user, but thanks none-the-less!

----------


## CC_JAR

If you want a few circles, I have an entire grimoire full of magick circles, solomons legematon as well as a few others.. and plenty of sigils.

though these are more metaphysical than Rp, or Cartography related, I suppose one could integrate a few of them into maps/RPs.
kinda like in Full Metal Alchemist, where the town was built to fit the circle for the Philosophers stone.

----------


## jfrazierjr

> If you want a few circles, I have an entire grimoire full of magick circles, solomons legematon as well as a few others.. and plenty of sigils.
> 
> though these are more metaphysical than Rp, or Cartography related, I suppose one could integrate a few of them into maps/RPs.
> kinda like in Full Metal Alchemist, where the town was built to fit the circle for the Philosophers stone.


Bring them on!

----------


## CC_JAR

alright, as soon as I get home I'll start drawing a few up, and post them here.

----------


## jfrazierjr

> alright, as soon as I get home I'll start drawing a few up, and post them here.



Cool.. Make sure you provide some type of information on license to be used with the images.   Most people here use one of the Creative Commons licenses, but there are many others....

----------


## Steel General

In the Dundjinni forums there are a bunch of alchemical & Black Magic symbols that some one converted for use, may want to check those out as well, if you haven't already.

----------


## CC_JAR

> Cool.. Make sure you provide some type of information on license to be used with the images.   Most people here use one of the Creative Commons licenses, but there are many others....


urm... the circles them selves cant be licensed can they? else they may be under copyright from someone. but the ones I make will be free-use commercial or otherwise.

----------


## Ascension

I'm wondering if anyone out there has some Wiccan books or Satanic worship books with pics of circles n pentagrams n such.  I lost all of my witchcraft books back in college when I misplaced my girlfriend as well.

----------


## Redrobes

I just had a look at these - hoo yah these are good ! Rep worthy at least  :Smile: 

Arcana, are we able to design more smilies/emoticons for this site ? I want a rep bonking animated gif one...

----------


## Gamerprinter

> I just spent the evening making some magic circles for my map.  Thought I'd share them with you all.
> 
> The first and second one is based on the one often seen in Dungeon Magazine on the maps of mystery.
> 
> The seventh one is based on the alchemical circle from Guild Wars.
> 
> The rest are all original (takes on 5 and 6 point stars)
> 
> I built them all in vari-color with 3 resolution levels (HI, LO, VL).  The first 6 are actually 3...one with magical lettering, one without.  The seventh one does not have a non-lettered version.
> ...


And you say nobody gives you REP! I Repped ya!

GP

----------


## Rovingjack

Yes this topic caught my eye a while back too. Mainly because I am, infact, a practicing alchemist and a student of metaphysical and occult history and symbolism.

I actually run a panel at a con each year on alchemy and am looking to get one going for circles symbols and runes.

The solomons symbols you sepak of are called the keys of solomon and are 'supposed' to have been the method he used to control spirit that were what aided hime in the construction of his temple and other things as well.

There are many other sources for circle based mystic images and several mystic alphabets. If folks are looking for idea or advice on these let me know.

----------


## Robbie

I'm all for a rep-bonk emote...if someone wants to design it...it needs to match the others somewhat though

----------


## Robbie

btw...my interest in occult symbols is largely aesthetical, I think that symbology and runes are all some of the best parts of fantasy and history...thats why I have rune/glyph/circle tattoos  :Wink:

----------


## Robbie

here's some inspiration:
http://arrioch.deviantart.com/art/bonk-remake-40827859
http://cookiemagik.deviantart.com/ar...-time-82597537
http://mrichston.deviantart.com/art/bighammer-82715561
http://paws-of-gt.deviantart.com/art/Hammer-it-11690768
http://camikaze.deviantart.com/art/P...ation-54139158

----------


## CC_JAR

> Yes this topic caught my eye a while back too. Mainly because I am, infact, a practicing alchemist and a student of metaphysical and occult history and symbolism.
> 
> I actually run a panel at a con each year on alchemy and am looking to get one going for circles symbols and runes.
> 
> The solomons symbols you sepak of are called the keys of solomon and are 'supposed' to have been the method he used to control spirit that were what aided hime in the construction of his temple and other things as well.
> 
> There are many other sources for circle based mystic images and several mystic alphabets. If folks are looking for idea or advice on these let me know.


well, actually the 'Keys' of Solomon refer to the separate books of the legematon.

the circles themselves were what kept him safe, and the sigils are what called forth the angels or demons that he wished to speak with.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
and didnt really get to putting them into digital format today, was kinda busy, but I've got little to do tomorrow so I'll work on them then.

----------


## CC_JAR

> btw...my interest in occult symbols is largely aesthetical, I think that symbology and runes are all some of the best parts of fantasy and history...thats why I have rune/glyph/circle tattoos


hmm, did you at least know what the symbol meant or stood for before getting it inked to your body?

and thats too bad really, I was hoping to find a summoner while here..

----------


## NeonKnight

Good Job Robbie! Now we only need someone to give you 6 more REP points to push you into double pips!

----------


## Robbie

> hmm, did you at least know what the symbol meant or stood for before getting it inked to your body?
> 
> and thats too bad really, I was hoping to find a summoner while here..


oh yes... i know what they mean...I designed them  :Wink: 




> Good Job Robbie! Now we only need someone to give you 6 more REP points to push you into double pips!


That'll never happen...hehehe...its hard to shake the "crotchety ole admin" reputation

----------


## Steel General

There now you only need 4 more rep 'til you hit triple digits.

----------


## torstan

One more - go on, you know you want to. He runs a great site - show the crotchety ol' admin some love  :Smile:

----------


## Robbie

/me bows graciously and strains his crotchety ol' back in the process.

----------


## NeonKnight

Hey Hey! Congrats Robbie

----------


## Redrobes

So what you got now then... +11 ? or does it transmute into a vorpal repping stick cos in that case I am ducking.

----------


## Robbie

nope...still only 10...a paltry +10 at that hehehe.

----------


## RobA

Not too pretty but it matches the colour...

 :Very Happy:  

-Rob A>

----------


## CC_JAR

not too great, but here are 4 circles/sigils to add...
sorry it took so long, been busy with class.

----------

